# Rhom Is Finally Settling In



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

My rhom is finally settled in after the move, he got a bit roughed up from being netted, but his fins have healed and he is starting to look good again. Just thought I'd take a couple quick pictures and post em up. Thanks for lookin.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

thats a nice rhom how big is he ? and what size tank









sorry was so into pics i forgot to keep reading


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Great pics Joe, What camera/lens are you using ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

rhom15 said:


> Great pics Joe, What camera/lens are you using ?


Thanks man, it's a Canon 400d with a Canon 50mm f/1.8


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

wow he’s a beauty joe- those eyes are nuts!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Those eyes are nuts and I love the shape


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Just recently had to move mine into a new tank. His fins are all chewed up right now.

Good to see that your rhom is looking outstanding man.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a great looking rhom joe


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Definitley a nice looking fish


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Joe,

That fish looks great man! Excellent shape and color. How long have you had it? Any tips on getting the color so nice?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, this is definitely my favorite fish that I've ever had, he's got tons of personality. I'll have to get a video of him during feeding time, he's pretty funny when he sees me coming with food. For color, I just feed him shrimp, catfish, tilapia, and cod -- he just randomly started eating pellets last week, so we'll see if that has any effect on his appearance -- other than that, I just keep my water clean.

I've had him for about two years now, since he was a little over 4 inches. The time stamp on the pic taken in the store was 3/13/2008, here it is for those that don't remember what he looked like when I got him...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The color is amazing on that guy Joe! Looks almost like it's been nickel plated or somthing with a tint of purple, very nice looking rhom.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Joe, that's one lovely looking rhom, love the purple hue on the gill plate


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Thanks guys, this is definitely my favorite fish that I've ever had, he's got tons of personality. I'll have to get a video of him during feeding time, he's pretty funny when he sees me coming with food. For color, I just feed him shrimp, catfish, tilapia, and cod -- he just randomly started eating pellets last week, so we'll see if that has any effect on his appearance -- other than that, I just keep my water clean.
> 
> I've had him for about two years now, since he was a little over 4 inches. The time stamp on the pic taken in the store was 3/13/2008, here it is for those that don't remember what he looked like when I got him...


thats great growth for 2 years..you've done a terrific job with him. What kind of filtration do you have on the tank? And do you have any full tank pics?..looks great with the sand and dark background btw


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I used to run a wet/dry on there, but now that we're in a smaller space, I wanted to cut down on noise so I'm running a Rena XP2 and an Eheim 2217... the XP2 will be going on my new 40 breeder when it's set up and I'll probably run 2 2217s on the 75. You can check out the 75 gallon tank journal link in my sig, it shows the whole build process of the tank he's in, there's a full tank shot near the end that I just took last night.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Those eyes are sick







Rhoms lookin good Joe


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent Rhom, Joe!..I love those red-bloodshot eyes and that blue-purple'ish tint on him!...He rocks like a STYX concert!...











JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Thanks guys, this is definitely my favorite fish that I've ever had, he's got tons of personality. I'll have to get a video of him during feeding time, he's pretty funny when he sees me coming with food. For color, I just feed him shrimp, catfish, tilapia, and cod -- he just randomly started eating pellets last week, so we'll see if that has any effect on his appearance -- other than that, I just keep my water clean.
> 
> I've had him for about two years now, since he was a little over 4 inches. The time stamp on the pic taken in the store was 3/13/2008, here it is for those that don't remember what he looked like when I got him...


Hi Joe,
I could be wrong, but is he a Xingu?!!..You can tell by his shape in that juvi photo!...It's just that I've never seen a Xingu rhom with stunning colors like that..Either way, congrats on a great looking fish!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

He was collected in Peru... his shape in the juvie photo looks crazy because of how thin he was.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Great looking rhom, really dig the purple tint on him









It's good that he's taking pellets, the colour should pop even more now


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Eventually you're gonna have two 2217's on a 75g with one rhom small rhom in there? That's a lot of filtration indeed.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

When I move the XP2 over to the 40 breeder, I'll see how things go. I may end up sticking with just the one 2217, with the plants and the fact that I only feed once or twice a week, it would be plenty of filtration for the tank on it's own.

His color was the reason I decided to take a couple quick pictures... I was sitting at my desk in my office and happened to look over and he was just sparkling. He was also chillin at the front of the tank, so he made it really easy to get a couple decent shots.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sounds good Joe! I would just go with one 2217 as well but I think I would also strap on an AC70 just for extra mechanical filtration, that water with that combination of filters will make the water so crystal clear that you'll think that you're looking at your rhom in high def lol.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

There's no way I could get a HOB on the back of this tank, I think there's only about 2 1/2" or so between the back of the tank and the wall. I hated having the tank out 6" from the wall when I had the wet/dry on there, so when I moved, I put the stand as close to the wall as I could without pinching the hoses for the canisters.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah I see your point but still that 2217 will be more than enough either way, I hav to say Joe your rhom has the sweetest colorng I have seen on a rhom in a long time.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks man


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> There's no way I could get a HOB on the back of this tank, I think there's only about 2 1/2" or so between the back of the tank and the wall. I hated having the tank out 6" from the wall when I had the wet/dry on there, so when I moved, I put the stand as close to the wall as I could without pinching the hoses for the canisters.


I keep coming back to this post to look at those pics









fine specimen and you should submit for PPOM


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Nice specimen


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

nice, looking good


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> When I move the XP2 over to the 40 breeder, I'll see how things go. I may end up sticking with just the one 2217, with the plants and the fact that I only feed once or twice a week, it would be plenty of filtration for the tank on it's own.


Thats all I've ran for the last two years Joe. No issues at all. I go through periods where I'm not able to do a water change for multiple weeks and the water will deffinately start to "haze" I guess you could say....
Normally I try to do weekly, but even at bi-weekly the water is crystal dude.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I figure it will be plenty... the 2217 is a workhorse. The only reason I'd put another one on there is so that I can buy another toy


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Gorgeous looking fish jo and very nice photos of him, I hope he grows into a monster for ya!! Thanks for sharing with us all!


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Sweet Looking Rhom man.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree with Ja...nice coloring on your rhom Joe!!








And that's a pretty sweet setup!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks fellas


----------

